# Revenir au fond d'écran d'origine.



## Pimu (14 Août 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Depuis ce matin plus moyen de changer de fond d'ecran!
Enfin je peux encore le modifier mais au bout de 2mn environ il revient à l'image d'origine, toujours la même, celle de l'ancien fond d'écran.
Hier soir j'ai installé et desinstallé SideTrack1.4.1...
Je suis sur PB 10.4.7 à jour
Y a t il un moyen de revenir au fonctionnement standard (un fichier preference à detruire ou untruc comme ça)?
Merci a tous pour votre aide et bonne journée à tous.

Pierre.M


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Août 2006)

Hello,

As tu décoché la case "changer toutes les x minutes" dans les préférences systèmes > fonds d'écran ?
Sinon essaies de sélectionner l'une des images d'origine (nature, noir et blanc, abstract) et dis nous ce qui se passe.


----------



## Pimu (15 Août 2006)

Salut,

et désolé pour la réponse tardive...

Alors voilà. J'utilisais un fond d'écran Apple (Nature/Peony-il plaît tant à ma fille;-) que j'ai essayé de changer pour un autre fond Apple (N&B/Pier). Pas de problème.
Mais de temps en temps sans crier gare le fond revient à Peony.
De plus cela arrive systématiquement lors de la fermeture de cession ou le (re)demarrage de la machine (mais pas en cas de permutation d'utilisateur). Au moment de quitter, après disparition des icones du bureau, le fond d'écran passe à Peony avant fermeture de la cession. Au retour il y est toujours...

Une idée?

Merci encore.

Pierre.M


----------

